# Any goth/punk girls here?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a question. Do the majority of goth/punk girls dress that way to attract someone who dresses the same way or is it just a way to get any type of attention period? Just wondering, because it seems those girls are the ones most likely with SA or other social issues who I probably could relate to the best. I'm not goth, but I'm a preppy either. Anyways, I never know if they would be interested in an average looking guy or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess we have no goth people online now. I will have to wait until Little Miss Scare-All logs on. hehe


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

> Do the majority of goth/punk girls dress that way to attract someone who dresses the same way or is it just a way to get any type of attention period?


it's probably just a high school thing. :um


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmmm, but there are plenty of goth clubs around Chicago. Must be more than just high school kids.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont really consider myself "goth" or "punk" but most people do for some reason...
Anyway I dress the way I do because I like it and as long as I buy my own clothes, I'll buy what I like. :b 
I do like attention though...but that's not really the reason I dress the way I do. And sometimes I do dress "normal"...jeans & a t-shirt.
And I have dated average guys who dress normal before. I dont really care as long as the guy is at least somewhat attractive and nice...I prefer that we do have some stuff in common though. Otherwise it doesn't work so well...I did date a "preppy" type guy once and we had nothing in common...we were complete opposites. He just stopped talking to me after about a month. :mum Never have heard a word from him since, and that was in 2005. And his last words to me were "I love you, I miss you and I'll call you tomorrow." Yeah...guys and their stupid lies. :wtf


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



davemason2k said:


> Hmmm, but there are plenty of goth clubs around Chicago. Must be more than just high school kids.


Wish we had "goth clubs"...I'd actually like to go to one to see what it's like. There is a place called Jekyll & Hide's in Cincinnati, I think, that's supposed to be like that...but that's 3 hours away from me. :sigh


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Shauna, do they only have square dancing clubs in Kentucky? lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

haha I've never seen a square dancing club. there are no clubs in my town. there's nothing to do here for entertainment. period. the kids have to hang out in the DOLLAR STORE PARKING LOT at night...and the sad thing is, I'm not even joking.

there are normal clubs in the bigger towns though. never been to them but there are some.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> davemason2k said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, but there are plenty of goth clubs around Chicago. Must be more than just high school kids.
> ...


Yeah, it's on Main Street in Over-the-Rhine. Haven't been there yet though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

One girl that lives close to my aunt wanted me to go with her once but I never got to...she wanted to try to help me find a boyfriend there. :b But that didn't make sense to me cause I don't see why a guy who lives 3 hours away would want anything to do with me when he can find somebody else there who lives about 5 minutes away. :stu


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> the kids have to hang out in the DOLLAR STORE PARKING LOT at night...and the sad thing is, I'm not even joking.


 :rofl :haha

Man, you should get outta there!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> One girl that lives close to my aunt wanted me to go with her once but I never got to...she wanted to try to help me find a boyfriend there. :b But that didn't make sense to me cause I don't see why a guy who lives 3 hours away would want anything to do with me when he can find somebody else there who lives about 5 minutes away. :stu


Well it's hard to find someone 5 mins. away. For me anyway. Both of my serious relationships have been long distance. Both right at about 10 hours via car.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Augustinus said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > the kids have to hang out in the DOLLAR STORE PARKING LOT at night...and the sad thing is, I'm not even joking.
> ...


Yeah I know :sigh



srschirm said:


> Well it's hard to find someone 5 mins. away. For me anyway. Both of my serious relationships have been long distance. Both right at about 10 hours via car.


We have SA though...it's hard for us to find people, period...or it is for me anyway. And people I've been with who are even just an hour away won't even drive THAT distance to see me...so I know somebody 3 hours away is gonna say "**** no, I'm not driving that far to see you. You aren't that special". :mum


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > t;]Well it's hard to find someone 5 mins. away. For me anyway. Both of my serious relationships have been long distance. Both right at about 10 hours via car.
> ...


The same thing with me. I guess it depends on the individuals involved. I want to find someone, and if they're x number of hours away...well then, I'll find a way to deal with that. If the person doesn't have that attitude, then maybe you should question if they're worth your time and energy.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I guess nobody's worth my time or energy then. And I might as well give up.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

davemason2k said:


> I have a question. Do the majority of goth/punk girls dress that way to attract someone who dresses the same way or is it just a way to get any type of attention period? Just wondering, because it seems those girls are the ones most likely with SA or other social issues who I probably could relate to the best. I'm not goth, but I'm a preppy either. Anyways, I never know if they would be interested in an average looking guy or not. What do you guys think?


As the significant other of an ex-goth chick with many goth chick friends, I can assure you: they do it for any type of attention, period.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

path0gen said:


> As the significant other of an ex-goth chick with many goth chick friends, I can assure you: they do it for any type of attention, period.


You can't judge them all just based on one girl


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> path0gen said:
> 
> 
> > As the significant other of an ex-goth chick with many goth chick friends, I can assure you: they do it for any type of attention, period.
> ...


I didn't. I submitted my opinion based on what she's told me, which was collaborated with a number of her goth friends. It also jibes with what I knew of my goth high school counterparts, when I was actually still attending school. And I'm not judging, I'm surmising. I'd say I was even generalizing if I'd only know one or two goths my entire life but that's just not the case.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I think that punk girls dress that way just to be different. In order to show there unique. I doubt that they care much what most people think.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I a male punk rock girl.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

path0gen said:


> I didn't. I submitted my opinion based on what she's told me, which was collaborated with a number of her goth friends. It also jibes with what I knew of my goth high school counterparts, when I was actually still attending school. And I'm not judging, I'm surmising. I'd say I was even generalizing if I'd only know one or two goths my entire life but that's just not the case.


Well they don't all just do it for attention


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

> Man, you should get outta there!


I propose us SASers sponsor Little Miss Scare All so she can afford to move to civilization.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Qolselanu said:


> > Man, you should get outta there!
> 
> 
> I propose us SASers sponsor Little Miss Scare All so she can afford to move to civilization.


Yeah she should switch places with me. I don't fit where I live right now; she'd probably be a better fit but then again I doubt I'd fit anywhere. Meeting at a dollar store reminds me of kids 2 hours north that meet at the fast food joint and hang out.

Funny thing is I couldn't tell you what people my age do in my area other than go to the movies and go to clubs.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Qolselanu said:


> I propose us SASers sponsor Little Miss Scare All so she can afford to move to civilization.


That sounds like a good idea to me. :b



scairy said:


> Yeah she should switch places with me. I don't fit where I live right now; she'd probably be a better fit but then again I doubt I'd fit anywhere. Meeting at a dollar store reminds me of kids 2 hours north that meet at the fast food joint and hang out.
> 
> Funny thing is I couldn't tell you what people my age do in my area other than go to the movies and go to clubs.


Yeah we should switch... only reason I know that's what the kids do for fun here is cause unfortunately I went out with some friends years ago, who took me to that stupid parking lot. :um I had been before with an ex boyfriend...I never saw the fun in that. But I guess since I'm not an outgoing person...and all I did was stand or sit there...how could I have any fun? It was ok when my friend Eli worked at the place next to the dollar store though...If I was forced to go there I would just go see him, but unfortunately[for me anyway] he moved to California. Lucky him.
And there are alot of people who stay down there at night... some kids also just drive around...like my friend Mike. It just wastes gas, I think though...I dont see the point in riding around town 100 times...when you could drive an hour away and actually get to a mall or movie theater. :stu Some kids also skate around town(like my friend Axl)...I never did try skating. I would probably break every bone I had.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*

"Attention" can have various meanings. I mean I can see 'dressing for attention' in the sense of wanting to be as popular as possible. But also 'dressing for attention' in the sense of 'advertising oneself' to the type of people that they want to hang with.
I should probably try it. Most all the clothes I wear were either given to me or I bought second hand, without consideration of what they looked like. Some of them, I don't even remember what they say, while I'm wearing them. Maybe I should dye my hair or something. Sometimes I smoke cigarettes as I walk around, even though I'm not a smoker.



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> We have SA though...it's hard for us to find people, period...or it is for me anyway. And people I've been with who are even just an hour away won't even drive THAT distance to see me...so I know somebody 3 hours away is gonna say "@#%$ no, I'm not driving that far to see you. You aren't that special". :mum


Yah I know I'm willing to drive 3 hours away, it's no problem, but online for instance I don't expect any women to be up for a guy that currently lives 3 hours from them. So then, the only real option is local. And even if there are thousands of women in my age group within a mile of me, I still have no chance! At least so far. My ability to meet new people can be equated with the saying "he couldn't score in a brothel". I'm sure there are people that I could have good times with... but the problem is finding them and such. Ooooo social anxiety


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Mayflower 2000 said:


> Yah I know I'm willing to drive 3 hours away, it's no problem, but online for instance I don't expect any women to be up for a guy that currently lives 3 hours from them. So then, the only real option is local. And even if there are thousands of women in my age group within a mile of me, I still have no chance! At least so far. My ability to meet new people can be equated with the saying "he couldn't score in a brothel". I'm sure there are people that I could have good times with... but the problem is finding them and such. Ooooo social anxiety


I wouldn't mind the distance but most people do. I'd rather only get to see somebody once a month and them actually care about me & be serious about me than see somebody every day, who really doesn't even care if they see me or not....but I can't find anybody who wants to be with me, period.
I kinda wish I lived back in older times. My parents lived about 3 hours from each other and they still made it work out... people must not have used to be so picky about things. :sigh


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Yeah we should switch... only reason I know that's what the kids do for fun here is cause unfortunately I went out with some friends years ago, who took me to that stupid parking lot. :um I had been before with an ex boyfriend...I never saw the fun in that. But I guess since I'm not an outgoing person...and all I did was stand or sit there...how could I have any fun? It was ok when my friend Eli worked at the place next to the dollar store though...If I was forced to go there I would just go see him, but unfortunately[for me anyway] he moved to California. Lucky him.
> And there are alot of people who stay down there at night... some kids also just drive around...like my friend Mike. It just wastes gas, I think though...I dont see the point in riding around town 100 times...when you could drive an hour away and actually get to a mall or movie theater. :stu Some kids also skate around town(like my friend Axl)...I never did try skating. I would probably break every bone I had.


ROFL :lol You make that place sound so bad it's funny.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



R said:


> ROFL :lol You make that place sound so bad it's funny.


I'm being serious.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Goth chicks are HOT! not that many around here tho, they always used to go to the shows that my friendas band used to play at. Some are pretty scary tho!


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

if I were in my late teens, early 20s again Id be goth, I just love the style, its very beautiful. But i wasnt very aware of it back then, I was just a big pathetic dork who wanted to go straight home after school. Well i still am that way, I love to stay home all the time. I probably would bore most goths. Also goths seem to be rather um, overtly sexual & extroverted & Im nothing like that, Im pretty prudish & probably asexual...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

mechagirl said:


> Also goths seem to be rather um, overtly sexual & extroverted


goths? extroverted? :stu I always thought most to be more introverted.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

In H.S. I'd occasionally get drunk with this goth girl in English class until the day she yelled out "**** rag" at the top of her lungs and then scribbled it all over my binder. Since then I've always avoided the mistresses of the dark.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

orpheus said:


> In H.S. I'd occasionally get drunk with this goth girl in English class until the day she yelled out "**** rag" at the top of her lungs and then scribbled it all over my binder. Since then I've always avoided the mistresses of the dark.


It seems to me that she was either on drugs or in desperate need of a feminine cleansing wipe, so I really wouldn't dismiss all goth girls because of that.

When I was 18, I thought I was a total badass, so I cut off my hair and dyed it bright pink, and pierced my lip.. and various other places. I didn't like the negative attention it brought me, or any attention period. I know a lot of people thought I looked weird and ugly, was looking for attention, or was trying to fit into some cliche stereotype, but the truth is that I simply liked how it looked at the time. I look the exact opposite now.. long blonde hair, natural looking makeup, and conservative attire. It's strange how things turn out.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Drella said:


> When I was 18, I thought I was a total badass, so I cut off my hair and dyed it bright pink, and pierced my lip.. and various other places. I didn't like the negative attention it brought me, or any attention period. I know a lot of people thought I looked weird and ugly, was looking for attention, or was trying to fit into some cliche stereotype, but the truth is that I simply liked how it looked at the time. I look the exact opposite now.. long blonde hair, natural looking makeup, and conservative attire. It's strange how things turn out.


I used to have bright pink hair too. I miss it....I was thinking about dying my bangs pink or something...I have some pink hair dye that needs to be used. :b Had my lip pierced for awhile too, till it ripped the inside of my lip. So I took it out.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Cool! i used to have bleach blonde hair and all different colors. I wasn't a goth boy tho back in highschool, more ska8ter boi/Punk. Goth wasn't really around back then.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Mayflower 2000":98e4f]
> Yah I know I'm willing to drive 3 hours away, it's no problem, but online for instance I don't expect any women to be up for a guy that currently lives 3 hours from them. So then, the only real option is local. And even if there are thousands of women in my age group within a mile of me, I still have no chance! At least so far. My ability to meet new people can be equated with the saying "he couldn't score in a brothel". I'm sure there are people that I could have good times with... but the problem is finding them and such. Ooooo social anxiety


I wouldn't mind the distance but most people do. I'd rather only get to see somebody once a month and them actually care about me & be serious about me than see somebody every day, who really doesn't even care if they see me or not....but I can't find anybody who wants to be with me, period.
I kinda wish I lived back in older times. My parents lived about 3 hours from each other and they still made it work out... people must not have used to be so picky about things. :sigh[/quote:98e4f]

Come up and I'll take ya to Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



srschirm said:


> Come up and I'll take ya to Jekyll and Hyde.


Maybe we can go next time I'm up at my aunt's house. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds good. Get yer butt up here! :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Don't know when I'll be back up that way. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well blah to you then. :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry :b I'll probably be up there sometime this year though[maybe?]... we usually go up at least once or twice a year. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you drive?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah but I won't go that far alone...don't trust my car enough & I'd have a panic attack driving in a place alone I'm not that familiar driving at.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Oooh ok. :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you hang out anywhere down there?


----------



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

Little Miss Scare is hot :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



srschirm said:


> Do you hang out anywhere down there?


Where, when I go to my aunt's? I always go to the Florence mall. :b



Ed_Norton said:


> Little Miss Scare is hot :yes


Thanks :boogie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha, I live about 5 mins. from the mall. They have a Hot Topic there. Where do you hang out where you live?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, Hot Topic & Cosmic are my favorite stores...they have a Cosmic in the Fayette Mall now... my buddy Daniel is working there now instead of Lexington.  I miss seeing him. He's the friendliest person I've ever met who works in a store like that. I gotta go in there and try to visit him next time I go to the Florence mall too. :b 

In my town? There's nothing to do. I stay home most of the time...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Aw yeah, I'm sure there's more to do here than there. How big is your town?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Very small...we have a couple of drug stores, a couple of dollar stores, a few little grocery stores, a small video rental place, a few family owned restaurants, a few gas stations and that's about it...and I think I mentioned already that the kids here hang out in the dollar store parking lot. :con


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well what about the nearest larger town...how far away is that?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Depends on what you mean by larger town.....
London has a movie theater...it's about an hour or less from here. Oh that reminds me there's a concert there tomorrow night that I'd like to go to but I don't know if I will...
Lexington's the closest actual town that has alot of stuff to do... it's about an hour and 1/2 from here.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Depends on what you mean by larger town.....
> London has a movie theater...it's about an hour or less from here. Oh that reminds me there's a concert there tomorrow night that I'd like to go to but I don't know if I will...
> Lexington's the closest actual town that has alot of stuff to do... it's about an hour and 1/2 from here.


Why don't you move?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Any goth/punk girls here?*



R said:


> Why don't you move?


Why dont you give me the $ to move? :b


----------

